# Oat Milk?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Next big fad? Dairy Herd.

Regards, Mike

https://www.dairyherd.com/article/could-oat-milk-be-next-milk-alternative-fad


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, we've seen the process for milking almonds.....I bet it's an even bigger PITA to milk those little oats.
And I've heard not to mix oat milk with your Honey Bunches of Oats or face the risk of a Oat overdose... 
You can't make this shit up.....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I bet they let them call this "milk" too......I wonder, do they need to be harvested in the "milk" stage of plant growth to qualify.......


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Dawg, haven't you been around long enough to know that oats are used as a "nurse" crop; and that is how the milk is gotten from the oats. Gotta be I saw on the internet!  :huh:


----------

